# The death of manual photo retouching?



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20646146/

New software makes previously difficult photo retouches a thing of the past.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'd like to see that in action. me being full blooded sceptic. but i like this line


> or the charming plaza hadn’t been marred by your two-timing ex.


all you need to do is drink copious amounts of alcohol to wipe the memories then.:laugh:


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

first of all freddy is hilarious, second of all I just need something to take out the background in photoshop


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

can you be more specific. if you want to erase the background around an object in the foreground then the background eraser tool might be the one to use. if so see here. i have limited knowledge of PS.


----------

